# I long for the day..



## amyw46 (Jun 21, 2012)

I long for the day when the very first thought in my head as I wake each morning isnt....my husband left me. And Im alone....This really bites


----------



## MainStreetExile (Jun 26, 2012)

I feel the same way about my wife. Eight long months on, and that thought is there even before my eyes finish opening. I wish that I could find comfort in some hypothetical future with some hypothetical love that I allegedly deserve, but I can't. Or won't. I don't know. I do accept that every minute I manage to crawl forward I am one step closer to somewhere OTHER than here.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

amyw46 said:


> I long for the day when the very first thought in my head as I wake each morning isnt....my husband left me. And Im alone....This really bites


and someday this will not be your first thought of the day, it will happen, it just takes time and refocusing on yourself.


----------



## amyw46 (Jun 21, 2012)

Main St, I so understand. I guess every moment we push forward, and are still breathing thats something,huh? I too think about that hypothetical person sometimes..


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

How far out are you? 
Go through the grieving process whole heartedly because if you don't it will just cause problems later on. 
When I was in counseling during the divorce I had SO much anger and sadness. One day I told her my dream died. She told me it was time to start a new dream. Sounds silly but before that I thought my life was over. I could barely believe her at the time but eventually I started looking forward instead of just back. It gets better if you do the work, I swear. It really sucks when you are going through it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Three months into separation, and I no longer think solely about my ex or my situation when I wake up. I go straight to work and stick with a routine so I do not linger in unhealthy thoughts. If you are still feeling plagued, identify ways to keep your body busy...your thoughts will follow suit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

I guess there's no hope for me. Twelve months into separation and its still all I can think about. How sad this all is.


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

justabovewater said:


> I guess there's no hope for me. Twelve months into separation and its still all I can think about. How sad this all is.


Have you sought counseling?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

SVL, yes, I have. I went for my first appt. last week and won't see her again until the 9th. I'm also working on me. It only took me about a year to figure it out despite everyone's advice, which I should've been taking all along. It just took me longer to get with the ball game. I'm taking yoga, started a diet, dabbling in going out with friends (that's been harder to do as I'm pretty much a home body and would rather hang out with my teenagers than a bunch of drunk adults!). I look back at where I was a year ago and yes, I've come along way, but I've spent too much time hoping and praying that he'd change his mind. My new mantra is "No more chasing". I've got to get past this. I've got to move on. I've got to get to that place where not every thought that goes through my mind is that I'm divorced...or will be shortly.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

justabovewater said:


> I guess there's no hope for me. Twelve months into separation and its still all I can think about. How sad this all is.












There is ALWAYS hope.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amyw46 (Jun 21, 2012)

Mornings are truly the worst for me...waking and seeing his side of the bed, neat as can be. Its just such a reminder of where i am. It would be so much easier to be somewhere else, without all the memories. Hes in a new city now-doesnt have all the memories surrounding him as i do. Its so draining thinking about it 24/7...: (


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Amy, I'm just so glad you are still here posting. This will get better -- but till it does, let us help you. *hugs*


----------

